# Lesertest: A4Tech XL-747H by Frosdedje



## Frosdedje (9. November 2010)

*Lesertest zum A4Tech XL-747H*

Gliederung:
1. Einleitung und Danksagung
2. Verpackung
3. Impressionen zu den drei Mäusen
4 Alltagstest (Windows, Internet, Spiele)
4.1 Oberflächentest
4.2 Treiber
5. Fazit zum A4tech XL-747H


*1. Einleitung und Danksagung*
Im meinen ersten Lesertest, den ich schreibe, werde ich die neue 
Computermaus XL-747H von A4Tech unter die Lupe nehmen. 
Außerdem wird die A4Tech mit zwei weitere Mäuse verglichen,
zu einem mit der Microsoft  IntelliMouse Optical USB/PS2, 
die schon seit einige Jahre ihren Dienst auf einen fast sieben Jahre 
alten PC (AMD Athlon XP  2000+, 1GB, Nvidia GeForce MX 440) 
zuverlässig verrichtet und zum anderen mit der Logitech M500 Corded Mouse,
die ich auf meinen PC für Officesachen, Internet und zum Spielen nutze.

Außerdem will ich mich an den Hersteller A4Tech bedanken,
die die Mäuse für den Lesertest zu Verfügung gestellt hat und
ein weiterer Dank geht an die PC Games Hardware Redaktion, die
diesen Lesertest organisiert haben. 


*2. Verpackung*
Hier gibt es einige Fotos von der Verpackung zu der A4Tech XL-747H:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verpackung bietet aufgrund seiner Plastikhaube die Möglichkeit,
die Handhabung der Maus zu testen und macht einen ordentlichen Eindruck.

Im Lieferunfang sind neben der Maus auch eine 8mm-CD, ingesamt 25
Ersatzgleiter und Gewichte mit insgesamt 20g Gewicht (bereits verbaut) vorhanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*3. Impressionen zu den drei Mäusen*

A4Tech XL-747H:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die A4Tech XL-747H besitzt neben den üblichen zwei Haupttasten
und ein Mausrad auch zwei Daumentasten an der linken Seite, eine kleine, 
dritte Maustaste und ein DPI-Schalter, in der die DPI-Zahl erhöht werden kann.
Beim Drehen der Mausrad merkt man, dass da ein eher größerer Widerstand liegt.
Das Design und der Aufdruck der Maus erinnern etwas an Spider Man 3,
was meiner Meinung nach nicht übel aussieht. 

Auf der Unterseite sind neben der den fünf Gleiter und dem Loch
für die Laser auch eine Öffnung, wo die Gewichte für die Maus 
untergebracht werden können und sie hat eine etwas raue Oberfläche.


Logitech M500 Corded Mouse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Logitech M500 Corded Mouse mit USB-Anschluss hat insgesamt 
zwei sechs Maustasten, davon zwei Haupttasten, ein Mausrad, 
zwei Daumentasen auf der linken Seite und ein Schalter für das Mausrad.
Der Schalter kann das Mausrad auf schnelles Drehen und
bei erneuten Druck auf präzises Schrollen umstellen und im Vergleich zum 
A4tech hat das Mausrad bei Logitech leicher zu drehen und kann 
nicht nur nach oben und unten, sondern auch nach links oder rechts steuern.
Die Oberfläche hat an den Seiten Gummi, sodass sie griffig in der Hand liegt,
ansonsten ist der Rest aus Plastik und hat eine glatte Oberfläche.

Auf der Unterseite sind vier Gleiter angebracht sowie eine Laserabtastung
und im Gegensatz zum XL-747H ist die Unterseite glatt.


Microsoft  IntelliMouse Optical USB/PS2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Microsoft  IntelliMouse Optical USB/PS2 besitzt wie die anderen Mäuse 
zwei Haupttasten, ein Mausrad, der nach oben und unten scrollen kann
und zwei Seitentasten.
Die Maus ist so geformt, dass nicht nur Rechshänder, sondern auch 
Linkshänder die Maus bequem bedienen können und hat eine etwas rauere 
Oberfläche, die aber demnoch angenehm und griffig ist.
Als Anschluss hat die Maus ein USB-Anschluss, aber per Adapter kann 
die Maus auch auf PS2-Anschlüsse betrieben werden.

Die Unterseite ist durchsichtig und kommt mit eine rote Beleuchtung aus,
die stärker leuchtet, wenn sie bewegt wird, aber zur Abtastung kommt kein Laser,
sondern eine optische Kamera zum Einsatz.


*4. Alltagstest (Office, Spiele, Internet)*
Die Installation aller drei Mäuse ist ganz einfach.
Nachdem die Mäuse angeschlossen wurden, können sie nach 
paar Sekunden auch ohne zusätzlichen Treiber genutzt werden und
viele Tasten hatten auch entsprechende Funktionen.
So können die Daumentasten beim A4Tech-Maus wie beim Logitech G500 und
die Seitentasten bei der IntelliMouse Optical zum Vor- und Zurückschalten genutzt
werden, was beim Surfen im Internet praktisch ist.
Die dritte Maustaste beim XL-747H hat dann die Funktion für das Markieren
ganzer Textabschnitte von Wörtern.

In Office, Internet und auch beim Spielen (ANNO 1602, Rise of Nations, etc.)
und auf normaler Schreibtischoberfläche haben alle Mäuse keine Probleme,
wobei das A4Tech XL-747H und die IntelliMouse Optical durch
hörbare Gerräusche etwas negativ auffallen.
Ansonsten sitzen alle Mäuse, auch das XL-747H, nach mehreren Stunden
griffig in der Hand.

*
4.1 Oberflächentest*
Beim Oberflächentest werden alle drei Mäuse auf unterschiedliche 
Oberflächen beim normalen Internet-Surfen getestet.
Getestet wird auf:
- Schreibtischoberfläche 
- normales DIN A4-Papier 
- Zeitschrift
- Kissen

Auf der Schreibtischoberfläche (Bild) zeigen alle drei Modelle beim Bewegen
und Scrollen keine Probleme und zeigen keine Aussetzer und Störungen.
Allerdings fallen, wie bereits erwähnt, beim A4Tech XL-747H und 
Microsoft IntelliMouse Optical hörbare Kratzgeräusche auf.

Ein Zeitschrift mit eher glatte Oberfläche (Bild) stellt ebenfalls kein Problem dar und im Gegensatz
zum Schreibtisch sind keine weitere Geräusche aufgetreten.

Ein weißes Blatt Papier (Bild) bewältigen alle Modelle problemlos,
allerdings hat die Microsoft  IntelliMouse Optical in der Geräuschentwicklung 
das Nachsehen.

Während die Mäuse von Logitech und Microsoft auf einem weichen, 
flauschigen Kissen (Bild) problemlos funktionieren, 
hat das A4Tech einige Probleme und der Cursor stockt unregelmäßig.


*4.2 Treiber



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mit dem Programm "Anti-Vibrate Oscar Editor" können an
der A4tech XL-747H zahlreiche Einstellungen vorgenommen werden.
So können u.a nicht nur alle Tasten, bis auf die linke Maustaste, eingestellt 
werden, sondern auch die DPI-Rate pro Stufe eingestellt
erstellte Profile können gespeichert und auf dem 
Speicher der Maus übertragen werden.
*

5. Fazit zum A4tech XL-747H*

Pro:
- Angenehmes Griffgefühl
- Tasten frei programmierbar
- Treiber übersichtlich und leicht zu bedienen
- Gute Verarbeitung
- DPI-Zahl frei einstellbar

Contra:
- Je nach benutzte Oberfläche hörbare Kratzgeräusche
- Manche Tasten könnten besser platziert werden.
- Unterseite kann leicht Staub einfangen.
- Laser arbeitet bei manchen Oberflächen nicht richtig.

Die A4tech XL-747H hat mich sehr positiv überrascht.
In Office, Internet und beim Spielen sitzt die Maus sehr bequem
in der Hand, viele Tasten sind gut erreichbar und lassen sich
per mitgelieferten Treiber einfach programmieren.
Allerdings finde ich, dass manche Tasten wie etwa den 
DPI-Schalter besser platziert werden können.

Die Laserabtastung ist ziemlich gut, aber hat noch
Ausbaubedarf, da diese im Gegensatz zum Logitech G500 Corded Mouse 
manche Oberflächen wie z.B den Handrücken, etc. nicht richtig abtasten kann.
Daran sollte noch gearbeitet werden.

Das Mausrad arbeitet ohne Nebengerräusche und erweißt sich
als ziemlich präzise, aber eine mechanische Lösung des 4-Wege Scrollrades
wie beim Logitech-Modell  hätte dem A4tech nicht geschadet.

Ansonsten ist diese Maus ein gut gelungenes Stück Technik,
das mit knapp 30€ ein recht gutes P/L-Verhältnis bietet.


----------



## Frosdedje (9. November 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: A4Tech XL-747H*

Bilderpool:


----------

